# My poor little Sky



## emmamarie (Mar 18, 2018)

As you know by now I have a flock of birds with my first bird being sky who has French Moult. Sometimes his skin is a little red but today I found him in a bad way with his feathers. I bathed and put cream on and separated him from all the other birds. He is chirping and tweeting at me and eating. When I first found him this evening I thought he would have to be put to sleep but now he is chirping head bobbing and playing I don’t know what to do. 

I have spoke to a breeder who is a friend and believes he has been attacked so it might not just be his French Moult. At the moment there are no open wounds and blood is dry.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I believe keeping Sky in a cage by himself and spending lots of time with him is your best option.

Sometimes other budgies will attack a bird they believe is weak or ill.

If you have not already done so, please take the time to review the information in this thread:
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...french-molt-diagnosis-prevention-control.html

I'd also recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches and replace them with natural wood perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340418-pressure-sores.html

You can look at this thread for better options with regard to perches:

Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------



## emmamarie (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi have swapped to natural wood perches sorry. I just got him in the spare cage as quick as possible and didn’t think. He seems a little better today and is chirping to the flock.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Glad he is doing a little better! Best of luck to the little one!


----------

